# +1 For Brent!



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I just came back from AK. I bought a poor man's basslet, cannot afford the real one. Brent is super nice and helped me picked one that was the healthiest and the fattest. I know there are stores with really nice stuff, but it is the feeling you get from the staff that make me come back. It was like when I used to deal with Chris at SUM. I don't normally go to AK but If Brent is who I deal with all the time, I have no problem driving over there. Very passionate about the hobby and a pleasure to talk.

Harold


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

see any rare and uncommon fresh water fish in AK?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I didn't look to be honest. After I went salt, I never looked back


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Seriously ^ ? Wow.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I meant that you expect not to pay tax in a legitimate establishment.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

CLK88 said:


> The owner is asian. My dad knows him way back. I'm sure regular customers get the tax waved as i know a few ppl who say they do. I know its legit but prices can be negotiated its private own.


Owner is Daniel, nice guy.

Don't expect a deal, and often deals will find you. They are happy to make deals. All MAST members get a discount. But normally, what I am there for has been discounted more than what my Mast membership would have gotten me.

AK is a decent store. They are alway improving.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Whats Asian got to do with it. Where you nice about it. I went there this summer with some friends and when we got to cash out were told no tax if we paid cash or debt. I have to say I was happy, then we told the him we were from Barrie and I heard about his store on this forum and came down to visit his store and he took another 10% off.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Its not a case of no tax, they quote you a price inclusive of tax
if you pay cash but if you pay with credit card then there is breakdown of price with tax.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

<edited for accuracy>



CLK88 said:


> .... I'm just saying _most_ ppl usually make deals and thats a fact.


Here's a thought - if your dad knows Daniel from "way back" as you put it, why don't you have your dad go with you one time, and have him introduce you to him properly.

if its not a racism issue, why bring race up? the implication of prejudice is offensive at best.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

The post is about Brent, not the store, call Stephen Harper if you have a problem paying taxes or spend your $100 elsewhere. I bet you have spent $13(tax equivalent for $100) on other things, yet you have an issue paying taxes on fish? $13 dollars won't buy you and your dad a meal each at Mcdonald's.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> The post is about Brent, not the store, call Stephen Harper if you have a problem paying taxes or spend your $100 elsewhere. I bet you have spent $13(tax equivalent for $100) on other things, yet you have an issue paying taxes on fish? $13 dollars won't buy you and your dad a meal each at Mcdonald's.


If Brent worked at Mcdees......he would bag you the fattest and juiciest $1.39 mcdouble and you could have whole bag of diff $1.39 burgers !!!!!

hmmmmmm..........oh Brent!

LOL


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks again Brent! Visits to LFS's are more pleasureable because of people like you!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Brent has always been a very nice informative guy to talk to either at PJs or AK...you can't expect to get a deal everywhere you go.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, this thread just made my day. I hope I can live up to my reputation!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Wow, this thread just made my day. I hope I can live up to my reputation!


Nice eh! LOL

You might just want to run for Premier.....

Oh well...you could be our Fishy Premier.....how's that?


----------

